

Around the world without flying. - bane
http://www.ndoherty.com/

======
bane
Some hilights:

\- Cargo ship
[http://www.ndoherty.com/books/cargo/](http://www.ndoherty.com/books/cargo/)

\- Iran [http://www.ndoherty.com/iran/](http://www.ndoherty.com/iran/)

\- AmA
[http://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/22k9f3/](http://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/22k9f3/)

